# Hard Cider Recommendation/Appreciation Thread



## nojyeloot

*Disclaimer: If you're under 21 in the US (or under the legal drinking age of your country), I recommend you leave this thread* 

Now that that is out of the way, and my conscience clear:

Being a non-lover/liker of beer **gasps**... I really enjoy hard ciders as an alternative. Especially if they're dry and from the . I was browsing through the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/134202-beer-recommendation-thread.html and though it's somewhat related, it differs enough that cider lovers (minorities) should have their recommendation/appreciation thread. Yes, I saw that my buddy Guitarman700 already made the #158 post in that thread which includes cider.

I love the smell of beer, but for some reason, it just doesn't appeal to my pallet, and I'm 100% fine with that. I've found what I really like & enjoy. It's also led to a thickening of my skin from my beer drinking buddies' ribbings (thus why I'm posting this thread in the midst of beer lovers).

So to begin, I'll tell you what I've found to be the better ciders, IMO of course 

1st place:
*Driest, cleanest finish, and best drinkability. Great flavor, and can consume with any food type*












There was also a cider I had on my honeymoon in Switzerland that I can't find anywhere. It was called *Ritter Gold*. Purely amazing.

2nd place:
*Only lacking in that "somthing", which is why they're in 2nd for me*








3rd place: 
*Great if that's all you can find at your local distributor. They're a little too sweet for me*








On my list to try if I can ever find them:
*I've heard great things about these*








Ciders that I won't touch with a 10ft pole (go figure they're the most common in my part of TX):
*Tastes like rubbing alcohol*















Which ones do you guys recommend & appreciate? I'm always on the lookout for new ones


----------



## FireInside

I LOVE me some Strongbow! Good shizz.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Blackthorn and Hornsby's mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nojyeloot

^
You boys know of any good ones I haven't mentioned?


----------



## celticelk

I can confirm that the Magner's is pretty good, but then I like sweeter ciders myself, so YMMV. Woodchuck Amber is my go-to, and is pretty easy to find in most places these days. 'chuck is also doing a limited-edition Fall blend with spices, which is interesting but has a bit of a funky aftertaste to my palate.


----------



## Guitarman700

Samuel Smith's Organic Cider. Seriously. 
Organic Cider - Samuel Smith's Organic Apple Cider - US Beer Importer Official Site


----------



## nojyeloot

celticelk said:


> I can confirm that the Magner's is pretty good, but then I like sweeter ciders myself, so YMMV. Woodchuck Amber is my go-to, and is pretty easy to find in most places these days. 'chuck is also doing a limited-edition Fall blend with spices, which is interesting but has a bit of a funky aftertaste to my palate.



Good to know.

YES, Woodchuck seasonals are most excellent too. I had a blueberry one at my bud's house the other month, and it was exceptional.



Guitarman700 said:


> Samuel Smith's Organic Cider. Seriously.
> Organic Cider - Samuel Smith's Organic Apple Cider - US Beer Importer Official Site



Ya, I saw you liked that! I didn't care for it myself... HOWEVER, thanks for your valued contribution, brohem.


----------



## Guitarman700

There's another Mirobrewery around here that makes some really great Cider, though the name escapes me at the moment. Lemme check....


----------



## threebrain

My go to is Savanna Dry Cider as they use the finest Granny Smith apples. I haven't any luck finding it through my local distributors though. 

UPS DOES NOT INSURE PACKAGES CONTAINING ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES AGAINST BREAKAGE!!! don't ask me how I know this lulz


----------



## nojyeloot

threebrain said:


> My go to is Savanna Dry Cider as they use the finest Granny Smith apples. I haven't any luck finding it through my local distributors though.
> 
> UPS DOES NOT INSURE PACKAGES CONTAINING ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES AGAINST BREAKAGE!!! don't ask me how I know this lulz



When and where do you get it then?


----------



## threebrain

As I am sure you are aware, it is brewed in South Africa. I have to get my fix online...haven't had it in awhile and I think the place stopped carrying it because they have been out for quite some time now.


----------



## nojyeloot

threebrain said:


> As I am sure you are aware, it is brewed in South Africa. I have to get my fix online...haven't had it in awhile and I think the place stopped carrying it because they have been out for quite some time now.



A. I absolutely love your avatar
B. I'm completely unaware of this maker/product. 
C. I have put this on my wish list.

EDIT:



> UPS DOES NOT INSURE PACKAGES CONTAINING ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES AGAINST BREAKAGE. EVEN THOUGH BEER WILL BE CAREFULLY PACKAGED AND WRAPPED, NO CLAIMS FOR REIMBURSEMENT/CREDIT WILL BE HONORED ON DAMAGED PACKAGES CONTAINING BEER. Unfortunately we cannot ship cider to these states: AL, AR, AZ, GA, IN, KS, MD, MS, NC, NY, *TX*, UT, VA


... well there goes that...


----------



## Guitarman700

threebrain said:


> My go to is Savanna Dry Cider as they use the finest Granny Smith apples. I haven't any luck finding it through my local distributors though.
> 
> UPS DOES NOT INSURE PACKAGES CONTAINING ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES AGAINST BREAKAGE!!! don't ask me how I know this lulz



Oh man, I love that stuff. Mmmm South African Cider...


----------



## Sicarius

Friend bought a Woodchuck, that I want to try.

Think we picked up a 4 pack of the Crispin, and it was terrible.


----------



## Sephael

Avoid Woodchuck Spring at all costs, the honey in it tastes like balls. Amber is my general go to, but for something less sweet try the 802, its dryer like Strong Bow and better than their Dark and Dry. Fall is nice, it has a hint of spice to it without being overburdened by it.

Best Woodchuck, however, is their Private Reserve Barrel Select, a bit stouter and the taste from the bourbon barrels makes the vintage.


----------



## nojyeloot

^
Interesting, thank you, AND speaking of, I just went to World Market and this just happend:

[Left to right]:
I usually steer clear of Crispin, but I've never heard of this one: with Irish Stout Yeast and Organic Molasses

Woodchuck Fall. Looked good.

Woodchuck Summer. Very nice, w/ Blueberry flavor.

Woodchuck Private Reserve (pumpkin)






Found this new (at least new to me) Pumpkin Private Reserve. Love the bright safety orange.








Also, and OP EDIT:

Another that I won't touch again with a 10ft pole


----------



## Sicarius

Where'd you find the pumpkin?


----------



## nojyeloot

Sicarius said:


> Where'd you find the pumpkin?



World Market in Arlington off I20 and Matlock (Between Dallas and FTW).


----------



## Sicarius

There's a world market in The Woodlands, I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## nojyeloot

Sicarius said:


> There's a world market in The Woodlands, I'll check it out, thanks.



NP man. Tons of good stores for other ciders down there too. My big sis lives down there.


----------



## Sicarius

Yeah, the Krogers here has a nice booze isle, and there's at least 3 Spec's within 20 miles of me. 

I saw that Spec's sells kegs of Cider. If you ever wanted to invest in a Keggerator.


----------



## nojyeloot

Sicarius said:


> I saw that Spec's sells kegs of Cider. If you ever wanted to invest in a Keggerator.



It's a modest dream of mine...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Red Branch's black cherry cider is my favorite. Dry, dry, dry dry dry. But still with plenty of fruit.






Henry Weston's cider is also delicious and dry.


----------



## ivancic1al

Had some Sir Perry's last weekend, along with some good 'ole Strongbows. T'was a good night. I love hard cider, a wonderful break in the monotony that is beer sometimes.


----------



## Sicarius

I haven't found a beer I like. Stella Artois isn't as bad to me, but it's got to be near freezing.

I want to try different ciders and see which I like best. I like Mike's Hard Lemonade, and I figure this is a natural progression. 

Much <3 for the thread and all the recommendations.


----------



## Stealth7

I love me some Bulmers/Magners.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

havent had a whole lot of hard ciders, would definitely like to try the cherry one!


----------



## nojyeloot

^ 
Really want to try that Red Branch Hard Cherry one too 

To report back on my recent purchase/taste adventure:

*Woodchuck Special Reserve Pumpkin* - Could definitely taste the pumpkin, which was very interesting. Only problem was that it's WAY too sweet for me. 





*Woodchuck Fall* - First sip literally reminded me of the smell of Autumn and freshly fallen leaves. Pretty incredible how they nailed that flavor. Only downside was... it's WAY too sweet . I can see how people could love it though.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

that the problem with most of those, they're too sugary and near artificial tasting


----------



## nojyeloot

^


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Had that Samuel Smith Organic Cider today. Delicious stuff, very bright. If you like your dry ciders, nojyeloot, I think you'll appreciate it.


----------



## nojyeloot

SchecterWhore said:


> Had that Samuel Smith Organic Cider today. Delicious stuff, very bright. If you like your dry ciders, nojyeloot, I think you'll appreciate it.



I appreciate that man, but sadly, I already tried it and I honestly really didn't like it. Reminded me of Crispin with the blue label (which I couldn't bear) . Thanks for the info though bruh.


----------



## Sicarius

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> Really want to try that Red Branch Hard Cherry one too


I loved online and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Sicarius

got ahold of a woodchuck Amber, and a 6pk of Ace Pear.

the woodchuck tasted better than the Crispin, but not by much

I liked the Ace a lot better. I'm going to specs today to see if I can't find something different as the Kroger here only had 2 kinds of Hornsbys, Crispin (Blue), Amber, Apple and Pear Woodchuck, and then the Pear Ace.

Hopefully I can find Red Branch around here somewhere.


----------



## nojyeloot

Did NOT like this. Tasted like a Guiness-Cider






Big surprise... Crispin made it.


----------



## chimpinatux

You guys have to go to the SW of Britain, down here its genuine cider country 

Also, there are only 2 true containers in which cider should be kept for ultimate badass value, they are











Black rat is good stuff too, pretty strong though


----------



## Sicarius

I think the same could be said for everclear.

If I wasn't convinced it'd eat through plastic.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

This stuff is king if you can handle cloudy cider, otherwise stay away from it or you will have the worst hangover on the planet.






I loved it, it was really fruity and like a taste explosion and dry as well.

This I cannot handle, I was so ill after drinking this stuff.





It was really dry, too dry for me infact, never again. 


EDIT: I forgot to add this one, this is my favourite!






Best cider I have ever had. 

I don't know if you can class them as HARD cider but they are definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Solodini

rythmic_pulses said:


> Post



Mu'fugga beat me to it. Most of the Weston's range is good and Green Goblin is yum. Slightly dry but not overly so.

If you want stuff which basically tastes like kiddy juice, in a nice way, the Kopparberg and Rekorderlig are your place to go.

Strongbow and Magners are pretty cheap, skeezy stuff in the UK.

Addlestones is pretty nice.

Gaymer's recently released their Counties range: regional styles of cider, such as Somerset [pronounced "saamrsaaaaaat"] and Devon. Both are pretty decent but I don't expect them to be readily available outside the UK.



Now for the important shit

Thistly Cross. It's Scottish.





This shit tastes beautiful, not particularly strong tasting, but hits you like a big angry thing hits a small annoying thing.


----------



## celticelk

nojyeloot said:


> Did NOT like this. Tasted like a Guiness-Cider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big surprise... Crispin made it.


 
I'm not fond of this as a drinking cider, either, but it's a *great* cooking cider. Use it to deglaze your skillet after browning some pork sausage, and then stir-fry some chopped apple and cabbage in it. Serve the whole mess over boiled or mashed potatoes, preferably topped with some smoked salt. Heaven.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The new Stella Cidre is nice, but way too sweet.

Olde English and Westons (freakishly near to me) is what I'm about.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Does anyone know where one can get proper English scrumpy? I know it's difficult as most of it is unpasteurised, but anything somerset/devon/cornwall would do it for me... went to University in the west-country and can't find any bloody cider here in the US except strongbow (which is alright when you're out getting pissed with your mates and trying to pull, but rubbish otherwise)...


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Scar Symmetry said:


> The new Stella Cidre is nice, but way too sweet.
> 
> Olde English and Westons (freakishly near to me) is what I'm about.



Henry Weston's... fantastic. Responsible for many a cloudy memory!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

also, what was up with the completely unnecessary 'disclaimer' at the beginning of this thread? We wouldn't have quite so many stupid teenagers out and about lapping up vodka if we desensitized people to alcohol. When enjoyed in moderation (which should be taught), alcohol is quite alright and a near-universal feature of every culture that has ever existed.


----------



## Asrial

^Wow, give it up for quad-posting!

But in Denmark, there is virtually NO cider that isn't artificial, even though it's the most popular drink for starting up on drinking. It tastes okay, but damn it's artificial.

Luckily, I'm setting up an apple cider production next year, because my uncle found his autoclave, so we can begin mass-pressing apple-juice simultaneously with sanitizing it.
Give it up for 75 liters of pure homemade cider!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

see if you can buy some english stuff mate, we seem to be the kings of pressing bittersweet apples and fermenting the juice


----------



## marbledbeef

rythmic_pulses said:


> EDIT: I forgot to add this one, this is my favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best cider I have ever had.
> 
> I don't know if you can class them as HARD cider but they are definitely worth checking out!



I just had the goblin tonight and share your enthusiasm!
OT I followed it up with a Hobgoblin ruby ale Ya!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

nojyeloot said:


> Did NOT like this. Tasted like a Guiness-Cider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big surprise... Crispin made it.


How'd it remind you of Guinness?
Big Guinness fan here, so I might actually dig it.

I do loves me some cider, both hard and "soft"(?) but didn't know any brands.
Thanks guys


----------



## KingAenarion

Strongbow 

Rekorderlig Cider is amazing. Their pear is almost perfect and they have a Strawberry and Lime Cider that's mind boggling.


----------



## nojyeloot

All_¥our_Bass;2732571 said:


> How'd it remind you of Guinness?
> Big Guinness fan here, so I might actually dig it.
> 
> I do loves me some cider, both hard and "soft"(?) but didn't know any brands.
> Thanks guys



It was thick and heavy and the molasses somehow reminded me of the taste of Guiness, weird, I know... 

Well this is the thread for you then bro


----------



## nojyeloot

Just picked this up. Easily tied with Ace Joker as my favorite American Cider (still not _as _good as the UK's)






Nice a dry, a bit sweet, but well worth it. They just came out this month too!


----------



## texshred777

I've recently come to enjoy Leprechaun Cider, made here in Texas.


----------



## nojyeloot

texshred777 said:


> I've recently come to enjoy Leprechaun Cider, made here in Texas.


 
BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT. ClHavent found it in the DFW area surprisingly. Is it dry?


----------



## texshred777

It's a nice balance of sweet and dry.

Edit: I've only found it on tap at a few pubs around here, haven't seen it in bottle form yet.


----------



## Domkid118

This stuff is the shit, Brewed in my Home County


----------



## nojyeloot

Domkid118 said:


> This stuff is the shit, Brewed in my Home County



I'm being honest, the UK, to me, has the best ciders BY FAR. Really wish I could get a lot more over here in TX. Pretty much the only ones available to me are Strongbow, Blackthorn & Aspall (happen to be my favs).


----------



## Universe74

This is what I make.

Man, I love Apfelwein - Home Brew Forums


----------



## Sicarius

texshred777 said:


> I've recently come to enjoy Leprechaun Cider, made here in Texas.





nojyeloot said:


> BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT. ClHavent found it in the DFW area surprisingly. Is it dry?





texshred777 said:


> It's a nice balance of sweet and dry.
> 
> Edit: I've only found it on tap at a few pubs around here, haven't seen it in bottle form yet.



YES. I found a bottle at the local Specs here in Conroe. 6-7$ for a 22fl.oz. bottle. It's great, you can probably get Specs to Special order it, or check an HEB.

I also got a bottle of the Blackthron (in the tall wine like bottle), the Lep, was easily better. I will def. be picking up more of it. I passed on a 6 pack of Strongbow, will probably pick it up later.

My favorite so far was ACE Pear Cider, and the Lep kicked it's ass.


----------



## Solodini

Is Strongbow good outside of the UK? Over here it's considered to be fermented urine which has been watered down.


----------



## nojyeloot

Yes it is IMO.

I've heard that from other Britts... Acle from Tesseract called it "Wrongbow" . Personally I love it. Love Blackthorn more though.


----------



## Sicarius

I'm drinking the Blackthorn Imported Fermented Cider.

and it tastes worse than the Smirinoff Black XXX stuff you can buy from gas stations.

I miss my leprechaun.


----------



## texshred777

Good look. I'll check the Specs close to my house Monday.


----------



## yellowv

This thread inspired me to try some Strongbow. I liked it. I'll have to experiement with more of these.


----------



## Sicarius

considering a 6pk of Strongbow is only about 10-12$, I'm gonna try and get some this weekend.

Hopefully the Specs will have the Dry Lep.


----------



## Divinehippie

Woodchuck is the shit, even made here in VT xD. i love me some hard cider (great for those hot days, also it gets ya drunk lol).


----------



## Evil Weasel

I love cider. It's about the only thing I drink other than spirits. Yeah strongbow is generally considered cheap/crap here but if you enjoy quite sweet ciders it is OK. Blackthorne is worse though IMO. The best 'sweet' cider is Thatchers gold, don't know if you can get it in the USA? There is also Swedish cider called Kopparberg which comes in all manner of fruity flavours but it's basically alcoholic fruit juice. The strawberry one actually tastes like ribena. Good as a break between proper drinks but you can't have more than one bottle of the stuff!

I starting making my own cider last year. Very easy and very cheap. Going to make some Elderflower cider this summer. Leaving it for a while though as trying to lose weight so not drinking until some pounds are shifted


----------



## yellowv

Tried the Angry Orchard today. Not bad, a little less sweet than Strongbow,but I like the Strongbow better. I want to try and find some of the Leprechaun.


----------



## yellowv

Well yesterday I went to the local Total Wine and put together a 6er of ciders to try. So far I have tried Blackthorn which was ridiculously sweet and today I just tried one called Spire Mountain Draft Cider. It is made in Washington State. It was awesome. Sweet, but not nearly as much as Blackthorn. I actually liked this better than the Strongbow which has been my favorite so far. I also got a Spires Dark and Dry which is also very good. Less sweet with a bit of spice. These Spire's one's are really good. I still have a Magner's, Angry Orchard Ginger and a Fox Barrel Pear to try out. Couldn't find Leprechaun or Savanna Dry. Really starting to like the ciders. Problem is they are so damn light and refreshing I could drink like 10.


----------



## Sicarius

Leprechaun isn't sold outside of Texas right now, afaik.

let me PM you about something.


----------



## yellowv

Well I tried the others. The Angry Orchard Ginger was unusual. Not bad, but weird. Like a cider and ginger ale mixed. The Fox Barrel Pear was great. Totally different, but really good. The Mangers was good as well. Almost like a less sweet Strongbow. Out of all the ones I have tried I ave liked them all with the exception of the Blackthorn. It was ok, but over the top sweet. I like the Dark Spire's the best. It was not to sweet and just a bit spicey, with the regular Spires a close second. Then probably Magners and Strongbow. The Pear was very good, but honestly apples to pears in comparison. LOL


----------



## Metal_Webb

Rekorderlig.







Once you have it, all other ciders are average at best.

My favorites are the pear; a light, refreshing slightly tangy drink and the winter cider; can be drunk cold, which brings out the apple sweetness or hot, which brings out the cinnamon spice. The strawberry lime goes alright for a dessert as well.


----------



## Sicarius

Send those to me


----------



## Dommak89

I personally love Bulmers, but I'm not sure if it's available in the states.


----------



## nojyeloot

^
That just _looks_ like it'd be good. 

I'm *really *envious of the diversity of ciders you Euros can get.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Why does it look like it will be good? Because it is clear or the colour? Bulmers depends where you get it. My gf reliably tells me the version sold in Ireland is sweeter and more like Magners (it is the same product according to wikipedia), but Bulmers in the UK is dry in comparison to some of the other commercial ones. This may be due to the fact that Magners is basically branded for the UK market and isn't sold in Ireland though!

I have said it before and i will say it again. if you can't buy good stuff commercial get one of these




and some of these




and brewing sugar(if your kit needs it). Brewing sugar is dextrose and gives better results than table sugar.





4 weeks later you will have cheap and great tasting cider! Just about to start doing my elderflower cider now. Surely you must be able to get kits like this in the US? Home Brew Online &mdash; Cider Making is the site I use to give you an idea of what is available. Think I will be buying raspberry & lime as the next brew.


----------



## yellowv

If you guys can find the Spire Mountain Dark, try it. It's by far the best cider I have tried.


----------



## Sicarius

too lazy to home brew.

Leprechaun's Strawberry Seasonal is starting to get sent to locations this week. Hopefully I can pick up a few bottles.


----------



## ilyti

I just tried Grower's Peach Cider. I assume it's a seasonal, and I really like it. One of my all time cider favourites is Rekorderlig Elderflower Pear Cider (the Wild Berries flavour is good too). Alexander Keith's recently started making cider too, which is tasty, but too expensive.

I would home brew, but I know nothing about it. I'd rather home brew mead if I was going to bother with that sort of thing.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

nojyeloot said:


> Just picked this up. Easily tied with Ace Joker as my favorite American Cider (still not _as _good as the UK's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice a dry, a bit sweet, but well worth it. They just came out this month too!


Just tried some of the angry orchard 'crisp apple' today.
Good stuff!!


----------



## nojyeloot

Evil Weasel said:


> Why does it look like it will be good? Because it is clear or the colour?



Because it's Irish
Because it's apple (usually drier), not pear
Because, aesthetically, it just looks good 

Cool info man, I'm going to look into that.  

Also, I couldn't believe my local liquor store had it (b/c I've been hounding other places to order it for me), but I came across some Magner's _pear _cider, which I've heard was dang good. A bit too sweet for me, but was THE smoothest cider I've had to date. Rly good.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

good shit:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Solodini

^^ Ooer!


----------



## Sicarius

Great News!

Leprechaun Cider is now shipping Half and Full cases of their Hard Cider and the Dry Cider.

I highly recommend the Hard Cider!

Leprechaun Cider Company > Shop

Currently it's only available to ship to the states listed in the drop down menu, due to the complexities and laws with shipping wine/alcohol.


----------



## mili9152

I've only had Woodchuck but I'd rather have a beer


----------



## ThrustTony

This looks like a good thread for me to comment on as I'm from the West Country in England.

Try Old Rosie, Cheddar Valley and Black Rat

All scrumpy that will blow your mind! lol

Our Bassist played half a gig before realising the Bassist who had leant him a wireless system had actually taken it home so he'd been playing silent for the last 5 tracks! That would be the jars of Old Rosie he'd drank before going on!! Lol


----------



## Solodini

Did I mention Thistly Cross already? I should have. 

Old Rosie is good. Westons make some great stuff.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

if anyone has a chance to try this, i rate it very highly. Montieth's crushed apple cider. seriously tasty, almost clear apple cider. so tasty that when a friend and i went out a while ago for "a few ciders" and found that they had this on tap. we ended up drinking jugg after jugg of it. although i guess that still counts as "a few ciders" yeah? 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SirMyghin

nojyeloot said:


> Because it's Irish
> Because it's apple (usually drier), not pear
> Because, aesthetically, it just looks good
> 
> Cool info man, I'm going to look into that.
> 
> Also, I couldn't believe my local liquor store had it (b/c I've been hounding other places to order it for me), but I came across some Magner's _pear _cider, which I've heard was dang good. A bit too sweet for me, but was THE smoothest cider I've had to date. Rly good.



I tried this the other day also, as I have a thing for perry, but damn, this was way too sweet. It was like drinking juice. I suppose it was smooth, but overly sweet liquer and myself do not get along.

Still hate all you Englishmen with you access to good cider, we get shit all in Canada, and there are no local ciders that are worthy of note.


----------



## texshred777

Sicarius said:


> too lazy to home brew.
> 
> Leprechaun's Strawberry Seasonal is starting to get sent to locations this week. Hopefully I can pick up a few bottles.


 
I have to try this.


----------



## Sicarius

They posted on their FB that they were on their last case already, and it's only been out since the end of July.

Hopefully the 2 bottles I special ordered will be in tomorrow. Oh god, I need the sweet delicious strawberry alcohol.


----------



## Sicarius

Sad news:

Strawberry Seasonal has sold out in Houston.
Downtown Houston Spec's is showing -46 (too many ordered, not enough supply).

I have 2 Leprechaun Dry on order, should be here next week or the week after


----------



## Hybrid138

I found Strongbow disgusting but Woodchuck Amber to be very drinkable. It tasted like the best apple soda I've ever had and it happened to have alcohol. I thought Strongbow tasted like apple juice mixed with Miller Lite...


----------



## Sicarius

OH HEY HOW ABOUT MORE CIDER?!

Leprechaun is doing Pomegranate all year round!


----------



## texshred777

Last week I got to try this years strawberry seasonal from Leprechaun. Last year it was sold out everywhere and I couldn't find it.

Was ok, not as good as I expected. Their normal golden cider is much better, imo.

The pomegranate is tasty though. Makes a really good sake bomb.


----------



## Sicarius

really liked the pomegranate, too. I don't know if I like the Dry or Golden better, though.


----------



## nojyeloot

texshred777 said:


> Last week I got to try this years strawberry seasonal from Leprechaun. Last year it was sold out everywhere and I couldn't find it.
> 
> Was ok, not as good as I expected. Their normal golden cider is much better, imo.
> 
> The pomegranate is tasty though. Makes a really good sake bomb.



I saw that the other day at my local store and almost bought it (but was broke hahah). 

Was the strawberry seasonal sweet? I'm a dry cider guy myself.


----------



## texshred777

It's definitely more sweet than dry. At the same time it's way more tart than sweet.


----------

